# Netzwerkscanner



## Male (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

leider hab ich durch die Suchfunktion zu keinem Ergebnis gefunden und hoffe von daher Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich suche einen Netzwerkscanner für ein Unternehmen.  AUf den Seiten von Epson und Canon bin ich nicht wirklich schlau geworden. 
Der Scanner sollte natürlich eine "relativ" hohe Auslösung haben und Dokumente per Email verschickbar sein. Im vorraus schonmal vielen Dank.

sanfte Grüsse 
Male


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Juni 2004)

Sanfte Antwort,  
? macht es möglich ,
dürfte für eine Firma erschwinglich sein.;-)
Oder hier für einen Euro


----------



## Male (17. Juni 2004)

Thx für den Link, aber der ist doch etwas zu groß für den Schreibtisch . 
Oder gibs die Netzwerkscanner nur in großer Ausführung, da ich bisher auch nichts kleineres gefunden habe.

sanfte Grüsse

male


----------



## da_ruler00 (11. Oktober 2004)

Digital Sender 9100c von hp
wäre eine möglichkeit die aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert ist.
Ich würde eher den EPSON EXPRESSION 10000 XL vorschlagen


----------

